# House of the Dragon



## Flame (Aug 4, 2022)

'War is afoot' fellow tempers


----------



## KiiWii (Aug 4, 2022)

Yo finally something to watch!


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2022)

After the horrible disaster that was the last season of GOT I thought all interest in the story and setting would be dead and burned and so thoroughly plowed over and salted that nothing could ever grow from it again (seriously, no other show's ending retroactively destroyed the whole franchise like that... How I met your mother gets a lot of shit for that finale but people still watch the other seasons), but this looks interesting.


----------



## banjojohn (Aug 5, 2022)

Veho said:


> seriously, no other show's ending retroactively destroyed the whole franchise like that...


Lost says hello


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2022)

banjojohn said:


> Lost says hello


Touché.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 20, 2022)

Non-americans, release date is not August 21, but August 22. I don't know at what time it'll be available on HBO Max.


----------



## NateRogers (Aug 21, 2022)

Flame said:


> 'War is afoot' fellow tempers
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by the trailer, it should be exciting. I'll try to complete my assignment with https://edubirdie.com/essays-for-sale and watch it sooner. The trailer seemed interesting, I hope I enjoy watching it.



I am very afraid of being disappointed.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

Had sonarr set up for this show, and it downloaded it last night.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 21, 2022)

I have the GOT series. Cost me a pretty penny. But I love it. Hopefully this one will be just as entertaining.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I have the GOT series. Cost me a pretty penny. But I love it. Hopefully this one will be just as entertaining.


Subscribe to usenet and download sonarr.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 21, 2022)

I couldn't resist watching it before the date. It's a great first episode, I became fully immersed in all the drama and suspense. Truly some gripping scenes.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> I couldn't resist watching it before the date. It's a great first episode, I became fully immersed in all the drama and suspense. Truly some gripping scenes.


my mother and I plan to watch GoT after strange new worlds and the orville.  I got up to season 6 originally, but then I forgot about it.  we'll have to start over for my mom, but it's nice to kinda know who some of these characters are as GoT is sensory overload.  lol


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 21, 2022)

godreborn said:


> my mother and I plan to watch GoT after strange new worlds and the orville.  I got up to season 6 originally, but then I forgot about it.  we'll have to start over for my mom, but it's nice to kinda know who some of these characters are as GoT is sensory overload.  lol



It sounds like a plan. Game of Thrones declined so much as it progressed, with the exception of some episodes. I'm already bummed about something, though, I shouldn't have googled a character I liked and found a minor spoiler that isn't how I wished the character would progress.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> It sounds like a plan. Game of Thrones declined so much as it progressed, with the exception of some episodes. I'm already bummed about something, though, I shouldn't have googled a character I liked and found a minor spoiler that isn't how I wished the character would progress.


might not be as confusing as the first time.  so many damn characters in that show, and with year long hiatuses, you forget things.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 21, 2022)

What's the point of watching this when everybody knows Bran will end up being the king?


----------



## Veho (Aug 22, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> What's the point of watching this when everybody knows Bran will end up being the king?


What's the point of watching Titanic when you know the ship will sink? 

(Apart for the boobs   )


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 22, 2022)

GUYS Guys, last night there was a commercial concerning "Lord of the Rings"! 2 beginning episodes exclusively on [i forgot which network. sorry]

I think it would be Great to watch!


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Aug 22, 2022)

Get woke, go broke. 

Hard pass.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 22, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> Get woke, go broke.
> 
> Hard pass.



No one will miss you, goodbye.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 22, 2022)

I watched it, but found it boring   Maybe because I had not much expectation from the start.
but... I know I'll watch the other episodes anyway, just because I started it 

At least, GOT first ep started with mysteries, in the snowy forest, strange creatures... (and no mention for 3 seasons lol)
This one missed that in my opinion. Living dragons are not mysteries.

btw, were's the asian's blond hair guy? I found the mandatory, single represented, black one.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 22, 2022)

Veho said:


> What's the point of watching Titanic when you know the ship will sink?
> 
> (Apart for the boobs   )


You watch Titanic because you like small boobs 
I watch Titanic because I like to watch people fucking dying.
We're not the same.


----------



## Flame (Aug 23, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> You watch Titanic because you like small boobs
> I watch Titanic because I like to watch people fucking dying.
> We're not the same.



100% house of the dragon will have small boobs and people fucking dying and people fucking dying small boobs.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 23, 2022)

Flame said:


> 100% house of the dragon will have small boobs and people fucking dying and people fucking dying small boobs.


I FEEL like Daemon is going to f*ck Rhaenyra, as some sort of revenge to his brother.
And Alicent is going to die (killed by Daemon) after the City Watch kills the king.

EDIT: 
*Maggie Q* is going to be in House of the Dragon!!!


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 23, 2022)

Oh hell no!

Didn't she die in the burning seas at the hands of Snow?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 23, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Oh hell no!
> 
> Didn't she die in the burning seas at the hands of Snow?


Who?


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 23, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Who?



The pic you posted.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 23, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> The pic you posted.


No?
Maybe you're getting confused.

This "House of Dragons" is 172 years prior to the birth of Daenerys.

So... John Snow isn't here yet, but I'm assuming we'll see how John and Daenerys were born.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 23, 2022)

Was excited to watch the 11th Doctor (and the best) Matt Smith in this. Left disappointed by how shit it was and how repulsive Matt's brothel scenes where.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 23, 2022)

Veho said:


> What's the point of watching Titanic when you know the ship will sink?
> 
> (Apart for the boobs   )


I watch it to complain every time how that bitch Rose had plenty of space on the door to let Jack on. Instead she just let the guy she supposedly love freeze to his bloody death.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 23, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> I watch it to complain every time how that bitch Rose had plenty of space on the door to let Jack on. Instead she just let the guy she supposedly love freeze to his bloody death.


BUT the next day she wakes up in New York (?) and a fucking huge diamond in her jack-et 

That's every girl's dream! Getting away with murdering a man and getting filthy rich in the process.


----------



## Flame (Sep 13, 2022)

last episode was.. wtf


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2022)

I need my house full of dragons


----------



## Flame (Sep 26, 2022)

last episode was weird. 

but did that guy kill his own father and brother for the Queen. is a cuck or chad?


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 26, 2022)

cock? oh cuck. Nvr mind


----------



## Windsall (Sep 26, 2022)

Flame said:


> last episode was weird.
> 
> but did that guy kill his own father and brother for the Queen. is a cuck or chad?



Yes it was a weird one. New actors and i guess there's been lots going on we didn't see, with lots of kids now.

My guess is he killed them for his own personal gain too, though not sure what he has in mind.


----------



## Flame (Oct 3, 2022)

with last episode im so conflicted.


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 4, 2022)

Flame said:


> with last episode im so conflicted.


I turned off every light in my house so I could see wtf was going on.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 4, 2022)

Holy fucked shit I totally forgot to watch past the 1st episode 


What did I missed guys?


----------



## Flame (Oct 24, 2022)

Aemond Targaryen knew he fucked up.


----------



## duwen (Oct 24, 2022)

Not watched this weeks episode yet, but I already know that I won't be coming back for season 2.

Literally not a single likeable character in the whole cast, a highly predictable plot, and terribly written/directed throughout. It's a shame, because a lot of the actors were doing a great job with the trash they were working with.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 25, 2022)

Flame said:


> Aemond Targaryen knew he fucked up.


----------



## duwen (Oct 25, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 333870


...to the surprise of absolutely no one.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 26, 2022)

I'm not trying to be edgy or contrarian but this is one of the most boring series I've ever watched. I had high hopes from the start but it seemed to be going nowhere slowly, and then they inexplicably replaced the main actors. How is this getting better reviews than Rings of Power when it's infinitely worse?


----------



## mrgone (Oct 30, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> I'm not trying to be edgy or contrarian but this is one of the most boring series I've ever watched. I had high hopes from the start but it seemed to be going nowhere slowly, and then they inexplicably replaced the main actors. How is this getting better reviews than Rings of Power when it's infinitely worse?



the characters were okay, but the story pacing is even worse that Got S7+8
the time jumps should have been more visually explained. at least a "some years later"-subtitle or so.
and i agree about that comparison with RoP.
i liked that very much and anticipated every friday, while i stopped HoD after Ep6.

Success is measured in torrent downloads nowadays since streaming services do not publish numbers, and only HoD has high torrent numbers so RoP obviously be trash.
Btw, (nearly) everyone has an amazon account, while i guess noone has an HBO account.


----------



## nafankotika (Sunday at 11:56 AM)

For some reason I expected more from this series. But it wasn't until the end of the tenth series that the emotions came. Maybe the rest will be better.


----------



## jasperlee (Yesterday at 1:44 PM)

Honestly, halfway through the season I gave up...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Yesterday at 1:54 PM)

Has Maggie Q appeared yet?

Just saw 5 minutes of the first episode and that was enough for me.
But might start watching for Maggie kicking "medieval" ass and engaging in girl on girl medieval ass kicking, _if you know what I mean_.


----------

